# 2005 PL releases?



## MODELGUY (Aug 15, 2000)

Been off for a while gang,and now I'm back on line ,Have'nt heard anything or have looked in the wrong places,does anyone know the releases for 2005 yet?


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

2004 Kits!

James


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

That about sums it up, that is unless you want another replica of some NASCAR racer that's already been made 50 different times, 50 different ways by 50 different companies. I want to know when they are going to come out with several of #34's cars. Wendell Scott, first black racecar driver and a heck of a guy! No recognition, even now. Very sad.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JamesDFarrow said:


> 2004 Kits!
> 
> James


 :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

RC2 has released their 2005 catalog. Big deal. All they have listed is AMT Star Wars. Polar Lights is not mentioned. No Star Trek is listed. Anyone surprised?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Nope.

AMT is not PL, even though they are owned by the same parent company.


----------



## MODELGUY (Aug 15, 2000)

*Sad*

Hoping some figure kits or more Aurora repops would be out.Well if this is the end of this era [not that it is],thanks PL for the great ones you did repop.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> Nope.
> 
> AMT is not PL, even though they are owned by the same parent company.


 Um. Yeah, we know. Doesn't explain why no PL products are listed in RC2's 2005 catalog, while they list all their other holdings' products.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Let's see if there's a 2005 PL catalog.


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Lloyd Collins said:


> RC2 has released their 2005 catalog. Big deal. All they have listed is AMT Star Wars. Polar Lights is not mentioned. No Star Trek is listed. Anyone surprised?


I mentioned this back when the sale was first announced.........people accused me of borrowing trouble................"Oh my prophetic soul" <Hamlet>


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Nighteagle2001 said:


> I mentioned this back when the sale was first announced.........people accused me of borrowing trouble................"Oh my prophetic soul" <Hamlet>


We just did not want to hear it. We had hoped for the best. 2005 will be IT for PL. I for one would at least like to see some of AMT ST kits released, but prefer if PL could do better.


----------



## Brooks (Mar 8, 1999)

You know, as I posted elsewhere, there were about a half-dozen new PL cars (and not rehashed NASCAR, mind you!) announced for 2005. So, if you can't find those in whereever you're looking for new PL announcements, you're looking in the wrong place.

Does that RC2 catalog list JL stuff? Maybe it was printed before the merger got finalized or something -- in fact, given the timing on these things, I'd be pretty surprised if it wasn't.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Brooks said:


> You know, as I posted elsewhere, there were about a half-dozen new PL cars (and not rehashed NASCAR, mind you!) announced for 2005. So, if you can't find those in whereever you're looking for new PL announcements, you're looking in the wrong place.
> 
> Does that RC2 catalog list JL stuff? Maybe it was printed before the merger got finalized or something -- in fact, given the timing on these things, I'd be pretty surprised if it wasn't.


I found the catalog on www.rc2corp.com , in is under company info. The catalog is in pdf format. I know that it was just released, because I have been checking that site a couple times a week. My internet speed is real S L O W, so I only checked the table of content. I do not remember any JL stuff. A toy catalog is yet to be released. Maybe RC2 thinks PL is about toys.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow, that's a REAL bad way to put a catalog on line - one page PDFs! I have a cable modem and I gave up fast.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok, I'm not the brightest bulb on the string, but after seeing the RC2 site I hold little hope of them putting out many fugure kits, especially monsters. When their theme is "Compelling passionate parenting and play for all ages".That sounds a little too "PC"
cutesy/sweet to me.
And if they put out things like Thomas the engine, John Deere tractors and "Lamaze Infant Development System", it doesn't sound like much room for 'mind-warping 'things like "monsters".


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Yes, the RC2 catalog shows JL's, and it also shows some of the PL stuff.
Take a trip to your local LHS and ask to see the new 2005 catalogs. 
Chris


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

I would still like to see a new PL 1/1000 Romulan BOP. If that is not in the cards, I wouldn't mind seeing the re-releases of the 18" E, D7, and BOP and the Galileo. However, if this never happens that's ok too. I've stockpiled a bunch of PL D7's, and E's and picked up a Reliant and E'd from another member. I'll just start building other subjects and slowly work away at my stash. I REFUSE to waste any more energy on what the company is doing and if it will still be around.

I'm looking forward to the PL Refit and passed-up on a sealed AMT Refit for $70 because I am confident that I'll get my hands on it (PL that is). After that, it is just gravy.


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Hard to say about what RC2 is going to do. Here's a quote from their press release dated Feb. 20th:

"To further excite science-fiction fans, AMT is also releasing new Star Trek model kits in 2005"

Note that it said AMT. This was after the line about releasing Star Wars kits. These were the only model kits mentioned in the press release.

It did also mention Johnny Lightning Star Trek battle-damaged ship series


Edit: The press release was what they were/did debut at the 2005 Toy Fair. So I suppose it means that there could still be other models being released this year that weren't debuted at the Toy Fair.

Larry


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

BATBOB said:


> I would still like to see a new PL 1/1000 Romulan BOP. If that is not in the cards, I wouldn't mind seeing the re-releases of the 18" E, D7, and BOP and the Galileo. However, if this never happens that's ok too. I've stockpiled a bunch of PL D7's, and E's and picked up a Reliant and E'd from another member. I'll just start building other subjects and slowly work away at my stash. I REFUSE to waste any more energy on what the company is doing and if it will still be around.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the PL Refit and passed-up on a sealed AMT Refit for $70 because I am confident that I'll get my hands on it (PL that is). After that, it is just gravy.


That sounds like a pretty good outlook to have. I think the below 
list of kits (not counting recent PL purchases), will keep me busy 
for a loooong while.

1701 - D
1701 Refit
1701 Refit
1701 TOS
1701 TOS
3 Piece Adversary
AT-AT
AT-ST
AT-ST
A-Wing
B/X Wing & Tie Interceptor
Battlestar Galactica
Buck Rogers Starfighter
B-Wing
Colonial Viper
Cylon Basestar
Cylon Raider
Darth's Tie
Darth's Tie Fighter
Darth's Tie Flight Display
Defiant
DS9
Excelsior
F-117A
F-117A
Galor
Grumman X-29
I-68
Imperial Star Destroyer
Imperial Tie Fighters
Ishkick
Klingon BoP
Klingon D-7
K'Tinga
Legioss Alpha Fighter
M1 Abrams
MIG-29
Millenium Falcon
Minsk
Mospeada Ride Armor
Naboo Starfighter
NX-01
P-38L
Slave 1
Snow Speeder
Space Shuttle & 747
Speeder Bike
Speeder Bike Flight Display
STAP with Battle Droid
Starfury
Thunderbird 1
Thunderbird 2
Tie Interceptor
Tie Interceptor
Tydirium
USS Dallas and Typhoon
VF-1S
Vorcha
Vorcha
Vulcan Shuttle
X Wing Flight Display
X-Wing
Y-Wing

Edge


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Edge, are they just for this life, or do they go into your next?


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

At the rate I build, they should cover three or four lives. 

Edge


----------

